# Rescue



## irishstuey (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm looking to rescue a dog soon. I'm working with Mogs out of kansas city. They look to be a very good organization. My question is...since I do have a new born baby what kind of behaviors should I be looking for out of a dog that are signs that he/she isn't going to be safe?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd insist on adopting a dog who has spent time in a foster home with small kids at the very least.
I'd never leave the dog alone with the child, even for a moment. 
There's a lot of info on the 'net about this.

Family Paws-New parent classes dog and baby

Blog there has a ton of info and articles - Family PawsUncategorized  Family Paws

ASPCA - Virtual Pet Behaviorist - Introducing Your Dog to Your New Baby

Also Leerburg has an article about newborns and dogs.


----------



## irishstuey (Jun 21, 2012)

I may just need your phone number for advice I just want this to go well. Thanks for your help.


----------

